# Wont start



## naveed (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a 1996 Nissan Sentra. Yesterday I had this problem that on turning the key the brake,airbag,oil lights etc would turn on but then I would here a click and the engine wont turn. I thought the battery was OK since the lights were turning on but I still tried jump starting it but that didnt work. I think it was the starter but after a repeated attempts it suddenly started.Its benn working fine since then.I was wondering what is going on? Is it the battery, starter or alternator? Help please.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Could be a dead spot on the starter. I had this problem earlier this year, and just replaced the starter. Basicly, if it stops spinning on the dead spot it doesn't get any juice, and you have to "wait" for it to move just a _tiny_ bit from some bump or jolt to move it off that point.

Before you go replacing the starter, however, check to see if it's a loose starter post. Tightening a bolt sure beats buying a new starter and replacing it yourself for $60 or paying $200+ to have a mechanic do it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Sounds like a starter problem alright. You probably have the dreaded Hitachi starter. Next time you have that problem, get it replaced with a Mitsubishi unit.

PS, Naveed, are you Pakistani/Indian by any chance? Your name sounds like you are from the South Asian region. Just wondering.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea sounds like the starter...but to be sure, check and see if all the wires are secure on the battery and are making a good connection...


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I read somewhere that if you whack the starter solenoid with wrench that sometimes helps... but i never really put that to the test, i just got it replaced, since it was half corroded away and looked kinda dangerous.
naveed = our lady peace?


----------



## naveed (Dec 27, 2003)

*Thanks Guys*

I am thinking of changing the starter on my own.I have never done any mechanical work on my car before. Would I be able to do it? or do I need professional help?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

As long as you have the proper tools (wrenches, vices, screw drivers) and a pair of ramps (or jack stands in a pinch) you should be able to do it on your own. I'm not too familiar with Sentras, but it normally takes one to three hours on other vehicles. Also, be prepared to get a bit of coolant/antifreeze on you... disconnecting hoses is usually required.

If you're looking for used parts, I suggest http://www.car-part.com/ I found a used starter for my NX for $60 at a local dealership, and it came with a lifetime warranty even though it was used. The cool part about the site is that it lists interchangable parts... my starter was actually off of a G20. Be careful, though -- used parts can be hit-or-miss.

Also, be sure to have a Haynes or Chilton manual if you don't already... probably the best $20 you'll spend in your life. You'd be amazed at what you can do on your own with your car if you have one of these books.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you haven't done any mechanical work before, get it done by a mechanic. The starter is a bitch to get to. I'd rather have you get it done by someone with automotive experience.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

spelch said:


> I read somewhere that if you whack the starter solenoid with wrench that sometimes helps... but i never really put that to the test, i just got it replaced, since it was half corroded away and looked kinda dangerous.
> naveed = our lady peace?


that would be the good ol engineer whack.. it works on certain things. also sometimes with a starter problem if you can get it start drop it in neutral and let move a bit.. but these guys are right, if you have no experience with mechanical stuff, take it to a machanic..


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

spelch said:


> naveed = our lady peace?


Well, I don't remember what that name means where I come from. Its a male name in my region, so it probably doesn't mean "Our lady peace".


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Harris said:


> Well, I don't remember what that name means where I come from. Its a male name in my region, so it probably doesn't mean "Our lady peace".


its a persian name meaning "good news" according to www.behindthename.com


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Yea, I knew it was something Persian. Most of our names are of Persian/Arabic/South Asian in nature. Thanks for that site. I might need to look it up for some other names I've been trying to find the meanings of.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Harris said:


> Yea, I knew it was something Persian. Most of our names are of Persian/Arabic/South Asian in nature. Thanks for that site. I might need to look it up for some other names I've been trying to find the meanings of.


anytime.. :cheers:


----------

